# ANZ Bank CDS trouble



## CamKawa (18 July 2008)

The Australian has published an article

ANZ is the big local bank most at risk

How much of is this a worry? Will it just mean a profit downgrade in the future or it is reason to be alarmed? How much is 2.4 billion to the ANZ? Can they afford a write off like that?


----------



## divs4ever (31 October 2021)

‘EXTRAORDINARY PRICE CHANGES’ IN THE HOUSING MARKET WARRANT ‘PRUDENT’ LENDING​


DYOR

my exposure to ANZ is via various ETFs and LICs

 for this month's comp.  my instincts are telling me the big banks should retrace  before a ( late ?? ) Xmas rally , when retail investors  would run to 'safety '  ... BUT i tipped SIG instead  ( and will probably look a fool )

 don't neglect the XFJ  focused ETFs  if buying this sector in the coming months ( although some might follow MQG's lead  with a cap. raise )


----------

